# Amplifier blind AB testing/demo in KOP, Pennsylvania Saturday Feb 8



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-blind-tests-amplifiers-time-hear-myself.html

Saturday Feb 8th in King of Prussia, PA starting at 11:00am

If you are interested in attending, please PM me as son as possible.



Thanks,

Steve


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

One more day to go...starts tomorrow!


----------

